# Doctors and Pension Schemes



## Cosmic26 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey all,

Does anyone know if UK pensions and NI are frozen and can you then claim anything at time of retirement?

I know you have to register and pay for doctors but is this the same for children?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated - Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Cosmic26 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know if UK pensions and NI are frozen and can you then claim anything at time of retirement?
> 
> ...


Yes they are and yes you can. You can also transfer them but you obviously lose some money on the deal and you can also lose out on the exchange rate. I was advised not to do anything for around 3 years till I'd made the decision that I was never going back to the UK before I transferred it. you do have to be wary of tax rules though which I haven't got my head around yet ?

You generally don't have to pay for children unless there's something that you are asking for outside the general scope of GP care - i.e. we gave our boy the varicella vaccination the other day which cost $80 as it isn't in the general list of vaccinations so isn't funded.
GP appointments are free for children and prescriptions are free for children, but you must be a resident to qualify. I think you have to pay if you are on a temporary visa.

Not sure about the dentist yet. We're due to take him soon. Extortionate for us....no nhs here !!!
We got some half price vouchers for a check up exam, polish and xrays recently. $69 each.
I need to see the hygeinist at $150 for an appointment  and the wife needs 2 x fillings......$475...Ouch!


----------



## Cosmic26 (Jan 14, 2014)

escapedtonz said:


> Yes they are and yes you can. You can also transfer them but you obviously lose some money on the deal and you can also lose out on the exchange rate. I was advised not to do anything for around 3 years till I'd made the decision that I was never going back to the UK before I transferred it. you do have to be wary of tax rules though which I haven't got my head around yet ?
> 
> You generally don't have to pay for children unless there's something that you are asking for outside the general scope of GP care - i.e. we gave our boy the varicella vaccination the other day which cost $80 as it isn't in the general list of vaccinations so isn't funded.
> GP appointments are free for children and prescriptions are free for children, but you must be a resident to qualify. I think you have to pay if you are on a temporary visa.
> ...



Ouch in deed to the dentist's prices!! I have replied to the other message, but it is not showing it's sent (with regards to Linkin).

Glad children are free, but I guess you can take out some sort of health insurance?

So, have I understood - you claim your pension when you get to retirement age in NZ from the UK (state pension) if you have frozen it when you know you are residing there?

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Cosmic26 said:


> Ouch in deed to the dentist's prices!! I have replied to the other message, but it is not showing it's sent (with regards to Linkin). Glad children are free, but I guess you can take out some sort of health insurance? So, have I understood - you claim your pension when you get to retirement age in NZ from the UK (state pension) if you have frozen it when you know you are residing there? Thanks


Sent you PM.


----------

